# [SOLVED] Toshiba A215 &amp; Atheros AR5007EG not detecting wireless networks



## unionjosh (Dec 17, 2008)

As noting in this post: http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f31/atheros-ar5007eg-problem-with-windows-7-32-bit-637046.html#post3705010

My wife was using her Toshiba A215-S5837 and all of a sudden, wireless goes out. No networks to be found. I've tried any number of drivers I could find. I have also tried using the driver as suggested by many places (including the previous thread), found on the CZ site. No luck. I just tried safe mode and updating to no avail. Though Windows 7 is not kind about letting you install a driver initially. I uninstalled, and plug and play took over so I was forced to do it via update.

I also turned off security on my Router and still nothing. 

Any help/suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Toshiba A215 & Atheros AR5007EG not detecting wireless networks*

Lets take a peek at your network environment:

First:

Power Cycle everything . . Turn off the Modem, router and all pc's . . turn on the Modem and wait a few minutes for the lights to stabilize . . then turn on the router, then one pc at a time. See if you connect to the internet.

Then:

Remove all the stored wireless network profiles and search for the network again.

How to Remove Stored Wireless Network Profiles for XP, Vista, and Windows 7

Then: check your browser's settings, remove any proxy settings if foundhere's how.

Then:

with the pc connected to the router, Click on *Start* . . *Run* . . type *CMD* 

At the > prompt type type the following command: *IPCONFIG /ALL*


Note that there is a space before the /ALL, but there is NOT a space after the / in the following command.

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter*. Come back here and Paste the results in a message.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB drive, or a CD-R disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.

then please Download and run this Xirrus Wi-Fi Inspector, click the *Networks* link on the upper left and paste a screen shot of that screen here. Note that this application requires NET Framework to run. If you get an error about a missing function, download and install NET Framework.


To post a screen shot of the active window, hold the _*Alt*_ key and press the *PrtScn* key. Open the Windows PAINT application and _*Paste*_ the screen shot. You can then use PAINT to trim to suit, and save it as a JPG format file. To upload it to the forum, open the full reply window and use the _*Manage Attachments*_ button to upload it here.


----------



## unionjosh (Dec 17, 2008)

*Re: Toshiba A215 & Atheros AR5007EG not detecting wireless networks*

Thanks. 

I will take a look tonight. Note that the modem is working fine. My desktop is hardwired in and connected. All other devices (iPad, two Android phones, work laptop) find and connect to the wireless network without issue.


----------



## unionjosh (Dec 17, 2008)

*Re: Toshiba A215 & Atheros AR5007EG not detecting wireless networks*

Thanks Rich. Here are the results of the steps: 

1) Turned off modem & computers. No success.
2) No wireless profiles/networks appear. As before the tooltip states; "Not connected - No connections are available"
3) There were no special proxy settings
4) Ipconfig (This contains my ethernet connection. 

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.1.7601]
Copyright (c) 2009 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Users\e3>ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : trip
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : home

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection 2:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : home
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek RTL8101E Family PCI-E Fast Ethern
et NIC (NDIS 6.20)
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-1E-EC-07-4C-2D
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::8de1:ba36:5ca2:9864%9(Preferred)
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.7(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Thursday, April 19, 2012 8:08:31 PM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Friday, April 20, 2012 8:20:32 PM
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 218111724
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-0F-75-96-80-00-1E-EC-07-4C-2D

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
71.250.0.12
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IPv6 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 2001:0:4137:9e76:3069:2bd7:9d91:ac8c(Pref
erred)
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::3069:2bd7:9d91:ac8c%11(Preferred)
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : ::
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

Tunnel adapter isatap.home:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : home
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #2
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

C:\Users\e3>

4) I ran Xirrus. There is nothing to take a screen shot of. As I mentioned above. The wireless adapter is not finding any networks. I can paste a screen shot if you'd like, but their is nothing listed. 

Does any of this help?


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Toshiba A215 & Atheros AR5007EG not detecting wireless networks*

Please post a screenshot of Device Manager with the Netweork Adaptor group expanded . . see the link in my signature for how


----------



## unionjosh (Dec 17, 2008)

*Re: Toshiba A215 & Atheros AR5007EG not detecting wireless networks*

See the attached. It shows the ethernet card and the wireless adapter.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Toshiba A215 & Atheros AR5007EG not detecting wireless networks*

The adaptor seems to be there and working . . are you sure it is turned on? . . either a switch or a combination of FN and F keys . .


----------



## unionjosh (Dec 17, 2008)

*Re: Toshiba A215 & Atheros AR5007EG not detecting wireless networks*

Yes. The switch is on, light is on, but orange. I've disabled/enabled, uninstalled/reinstalled...

I don't know a lot, but As I mentioned above, I feel like it is a driver issue. I just don't know.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Toshiba A215 & Atheros AR5007EG not detecting wireless networks*

Have you installed the newest driver from Toshiba?


----------



## unionjosh (Dec 17, 2008)

*Re: Toshiba A215 & Atheros AR5007EG not detecting wireless networks*

I've tried two separate drivers. 

1)Model Content Page
2) This one was noted on a few websites as helping people: 
ATHEROS Wireless drivers for Windows


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Toshiba A215 & Atheros AR5007EG not detecting wireless networks*

The one from Toshiba would be the most likely to work . . The card may have died . . can you use a USB network adaptor to test the system?


----------



## unionjosh (Dec 17, 2008)

*Re: Toshiba A215 & Atheros AR5007EG not detecting wireless networks*

I may have to agree with you, but I've seen so many things online about it, that I'll keep some hope alive. In the meantime I'll try to find a wireless adapter lying around. I expect a functioning one to work.


----------



## unionjosh (Dec 17, 2008)

*Re: Toshiba A215 & Atheros AR5007EG not detecting wireless networks*

Problem solved...for now. Not sure whether it was a driver issue or not, though I'd like to think so... I uninstalled ZoneAlarm and Poof...back. I had previously turned zonealarm off to no effect, so I guess something got conflicted in the registry or something. Who knows... I've now reinstalled zonealarm and it works fine.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Toshiba A215 & Atheros AR5007EG not detecting wireless networks*

Zone Alarm can be problematic . . I do not use it.

Glad you got it going . .


----------

